# Fuelly Sig Tutorial



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

*UPDATED Fuelly Sig Tutorial*

*UPDATED!!!!*

Hey guys, if anyone else has been wondering how to put their fuelly sig in, heres a write up. 

1. Find the URL to your Signature on the Fuelly Website. When looking at your Fuelly Profile, scroll down a bit and on the left side will be a link for the different signatures they offer. 
2. Use the first link it offers, the Image BB Code one. You should copy everything it has in that box
3. Paste the code into your sig box.
4. Save your signature and then go back to the forums to make sure it's there.



























If it's all done right it'll show up in the forums.


Admins, feel free to make this is a sticky if it's deemed useful enough


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Now if i could only get it to sync with my onstar


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicely done. Thank you.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Nicely done. Thank you.



HAHA, I just looked at your sig and saw "7.4"  All I said to myself was how in the **** is this guy getting 7.4 MPG, my 5.9L truck managed higher than that (albeit not by much).



THEN I looked at the units. . . lol


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Hey guys, if anyone else has been wondering (I've gotten 3 requests already) how to put their fuelly sig in, heres a write up.
> 
> 1. Find the URL to your Signature on the Fuelly Website. When looking at your Fuelly Profile, scroll down a bit and on the left side will be a link for the different signatures they offer.
> 2. Use the first link it offers, the BBCode one. But instead of using the entire BBCode, use "http://www.fuelly.com/sig-us/XXXXX.png" where the x's are replaced with whatever your sig location # is.
> ...


 
You Da Man! Thanks for helping me out earlier.

(1 of those 3 that bugged you)


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

GSDB said:


> You Da Man! Thanks for helping me out earlier.
> 
> (1 of those 3 that bugged you)



I am the man haha. You didn't bug me, it took me a bit of messing around with to get right too, so I thought this would be more beneficial than anything. 

Glad I could help


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd like to add my 2 cents...thanks to you for getting me started. I modified mine to link to my fuelly account. Here is what my signature looks like:
{URL="http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ecosleeper/cruze"][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/URL}

Except the first and last { & } are replaced with [ & ]


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> I'd like to add my 2 cents...thanks to you for getting me started. I modified mine to link to my fuelly account. Here is what my signature looks like:
> {URL="http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ecosleeper/cruze"][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/URL}
> 
> Except the first and last { & } are replaced with [ & ]



Thats a good idea, thanks!!


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> I'd like to add my 2 cents...thanks to you for getting me started. I modified mine to link to my fuelly account. Here is what my signature looks like:
> {URL="http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ecosleeper/cruze"][SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/URL}
> 
> Except the first and last { & } are replaced with [ & ]


 
What does it do to link back to your username and not the .png?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

GSDB said:


> What does it do to link back to your username and not the .png?


There are two different things going on in his 'code' for the sig. First, it's listing a URL to his Fuelly account (URL="http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ecosleeper/cruze"). The second part is inserting the sig picture as a link to the aforementioned account site. The only way you can do this is to have to sig picture uploaded directly, which is what my directions lay out.

It's basically making an uploaded picture a link.

I hope this answered your question??


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> There are two different things going on in his 'code' for the sig. First, it's listing a URL to his Fuelly account (URL="http://www.fuelly.com/driver/ecosleeper/cruze"). The second part is inserting the sig picture as a link to the aforementioned account site. The only way you can do this is to have to sig picture uploaded directly, which is what my directions lay out.
> 
> It's basically making an uploaded picture a link.
> 
> I hope this answered your question??


 
Ahh, a clickable signature... brilliant (I'm a little slow on the uptake). 

And since we're talking about Fuelly, I will need to get my second tank on Monday and my avg is holding steady at 42.5 right now -- I really love this car.


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, one last question (well, probably not).

Will these signatures get automatically updated from the fuelly website?


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that was quite easy. Thanks *RS LTZ*


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

Just added another fuel-up on fuelly - looks like signature did not update to 10 fuel-ups


*Too bad the signature does not update with fuelly*


Nice try - will have to see what else would possibly work.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't appear to. Last night I filled up after averaging 44.7 mpg  with an overall average of over 41 mpg. I believe it is because we upload the photo so it stays the same. Looks like you will have to delete and re-upload each time you want to update.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I've looked through the Fuelly website and it said that it may take up to 30 mins to refresh the signature picture. But I don't know if that applies to the way outlined above??


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, tested it on one of the other forums I am on that allows linking to images in signatures (vice uploading like this one). Updated almost instantaneously. My guess is we will need to ask the mods to all off site linking to images for signatures to alleviate this hassle.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I made a thread in the feedback section of the forums but no word yet. Hopefully someone will be able to answer soon.

BBCode Signature


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I made a thread in the feedback section of the forums but no word yet. Hopefully someone will be able to answer soon.
> 
> BBCode Signature


Maybe that will work. I pm'd the moderator 'cuda and he forwarded our request to the admins.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright guys, this thread has become kind of outdated now that we got the Image BB Code function enabled for signatures. Just follow the instructions on the fuelly site and it'll update when automatically when you add a fill up


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Alright guys, this thread has become kind of outdated now that we got the Image BB Code function enabled for signatures. Just follow the instructions on the fuelly site and it'll update when automatically when you add a fill up


You might want to update the initial post to save someone from going through the steps in case they don't read to the second page with this post. However, as the saying goes, the stupid shall be punished.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> You might want to update the initial post to save someone from going through the steps in case they don't read to the second page with this post. However, as the saying goes, the stupid shall be punished.


3rd page now


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> You might want to update the initial post to save someone from going through the steps in case they don't read to the second page with this post. However, as the saying goes, the stupid shall be punished.



Updated it. I never even thought of updating it until you said something. All it took was 5 mins anyhow haha


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Does using fuelly mean that I should fill my car every time? I usually just go to 3 quarters or so.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

if you reset your trip odometer when you get gas it should be fine. fuelly will figure out your mpg from the miles driven divided by the gallons burned.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Macman said:


> Does using fuelly mean that I should fill my car every time? I usually just go to 3 quarters or so.


Just check the box that says partial fill up when you dont fill all the way


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice information...I finally got mine set up..


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

2 fuel ups o far, my dci reads 34.8.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

DIC is not real world.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have a question, I'm gonna try using premium 83 octane next fill up and for a few fill ups, will fuelly know I'm using better gas and that the price is more and so on, or will it just kill my mpg?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

83 octane??? ooo you mean 93.. fuelly figures out mileage by price per gallon and miles driven so it doesnt matter what kind of gas you put in.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I meant 93 octane, sorry.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> 83 octane??? ooo you mean 93.. fuelly figures out mileage by price per gallon and miles driven so it doesnt matter what kind of gas you put in.


 
I think you meant miles driven/gallons used for mileage.
Price per gallon only figures in for your cost/mile calculation...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

to early to think when i wrote that!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> to early to think when i wrote that!!!


 
LOL...posting from work on this end....kind of hard to think too with a big thermal shock chamber roaring in my ears!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

OK, I have a question, when I add a fuel up, I always select partial fill up. Since I started on 93 ctane, I always fill up, but I still select partial fill up as I didn't truly fill it up since there was already some gas in the car. Can anyone help clarify?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

If you fill it up until the pump clicks, you filled your tank. The gallons that show on the pump is what is used in calculating MPG, not the entire size of the tank.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> If you fill it up until the pump clicks, you filled your tank. The gallons that show on the pump is what is used in calculating MPG, not the entire size of the tank.


I do. I was confused as I think I didn't FILL UP on 8+ gallons, though the tank is full. Thanks.


----------



## albow77 (Feb 18, 2012)

testing to see if my fuelly sig works or not


----------

